
Guy Discovers He Can Go Anywhere While Wearing a Hi-Vis Vest - EwanToo
http://designyoutrust.com/2016/12/guy-discovers-he-can-go-anywhere-while-wearing-a-hi-vis-vest/?utm_content=buffera3a8f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=app.net&utm_campaign=buffer
======
drallison
Widely available at low cost from Amazon and elsewhere.
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030A85LS/ref=psdc_553620_t3_B002...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030A85LS/ref=psdc_553620_t3_B002SXMMQ2)

------
EwanToo
A much better link is hidden in TFA

[https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/chalecos-reflectantes-
ent...](https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/chalecos-reflectantes-entrar-
gratis)

